# Tank Rack/ Fish Room



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay so I'm starting this here. We have a vacant room in our basement and my parents have decided I could bulid a rack down there. I have a 75 and two ten gallons in my room and it is way to cramped. So ill be moving those and adding at least a 20 gal long.
I'm hoping for this to be a bulid thread, but first I need ideas on that the rack should look like. It can be up to 83" long and the hight just as high as it needs to be. I'm hoping some of you can give me ideas on how it should look ¤Josh


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Instead of building a rack have you looked or thought about the industrial racks they sell at home depot or lowes? They are pretty cheap these days.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea well I have a whole bunch of lumber from a platform we took down in that room. So ill use that and the ply wood from it.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

i'd say think about it seriously.. don't go and stick your tanks in a room you have no reason to be in.. ok mebbe there are many others that, that is enough for them. But in my house the tanks are in a room that I am the only one that visits (during working hours anyways) (fine by me) but that has lead to some pretty skittish fish, that aren't used to any company. I can sit at my pc now and see 4 of my tanks the 5th without leaving my chair. I wouldn't want it any harder to see my tanks, that's one of the reasons I got into it...


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

See the problem is I can't keep supllies and stuff all over. So its more convenient to keep them down there. But I see what you mean


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

That's ok I get the same grief +) keep the room your fish are in clean and tidy, store your stuff in a cupboard or something and you be left alone. leave it a mess and it will never end.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

AfricanLove said:


> See the problem is I can't keep supllies and stuff all over. So its more convenient to keep them down there. But I see what you mean


LOL i think most of us get grief. Wait til there's a wife in the picture haha, it goes with the territory. Key is to slowly acclimate them to it...


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

AfricanLove said:


> Key is to slowly acclimate them to it...


LOL, just like the fish!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

AfricanLove said:


> Okay so I'm starting this here. I need ideas on that the rack should look like. It can be up to 83" long and the hight just as high as it needs to be. I'm hoping some of you can give me ideas on how it should look ¤Josh


Before you come up with the rack plan, you need to decide what size tanks you will be using. If you're dead set on putting the 75 on the rack, then you have some of your starting dimensions cut out for you. if not, you can do anything you want. My 1st rack was built with an intent to hold a few 10's and 4- 20 longs width wise and was 12" deep. It was very inefficient. I got rid off all my small tanks and now my current rack is 72 x 18. It hold 2- 40 breeders, and 4- 30 breeders. These size tanks are more expensive, but you can do so much more with them. #1, you can run less heaters. #2, you can use dividers, the deeper tank is nice for breeding, or is very nice to house smaller show fish by themselves. So with a rack size of 72"-83" length, and an 18" depth, you could house your 75 on one shelf with a couple 10's if you want, or a space for food and supplies. And 2- 30 or 40 breeder tanks below and 2- 30 or 40's above. My point here is, if you have the room, build an 18" deep rack at least 72" long.
If cash is a serious issue, use the tanks you have, but still build the same size rack. You can upgrade the tanks later as you see fit.

Personally, i'd consider keeping the 75 in your room where you can see it all the time to act as your "show" tank if you will. You will always get the daily enjoyment out of it that way.

I 2nd the skittish fish when left in unattended rooms. My rack is in an area that there is not a lot of traffic, the fish get scared a lot.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Its either go with a rack or stick with two tanks. I really don't like the idea of skittish fish. I had to deal with that with my old tank. The idea was and I guess I didn't mention it was to bulid it 18"+ so I could add bigger tanks later if I wanted to.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

AfricanLove said:


> Its either go with a rack or stick with two tanks. I really don't like the idea of skittish fish. I had to deal with that with my old tank. The idea was and I guess I didn't mention it was to bulid it 18"+ so I could add bigger tanks later if I wanted to.


I find if I spend a little extra time in the fish room, touching the glass, getting them to come to my finger etc, it helps keep the "skittish'ness" :roll: down.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

I think Ill try and keep the 75 gallon upstairs and maybe pick up a 30 or a 40b when someone has another $1 gallon sale (If they still have those). I think I will follow though and bulid a rack. Ill back it like 19" deep


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah they still have the sales. When i don't know, but i have discovered recently when they do a grand opening of a new store they have the sale then too. I'm hoping they have one soon myself


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

AfricanLove said:


> I think Ill try and keep the 75 gallon upstairs and maybe pick up a 30 or a 40b when someone has another $1 gallon sale (If they still have those). I think I will follow though and bulid a rack. Ill back it like 19" deep


Excellent choice! Keep an eye on Craigslist also. Breeder size tanks pop up now and then. You just have to jump on them quickly! All of mine came from craigslist.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There are lots of good reasons to have fish tanks in the basement. Usually there is a floor drain nearby, which makes it easy to do water changes. As well, if you have a leak, or worse yet a tank burst, less damage is likely. If you are doing any breeding, the extra space can be a boon.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

BillD said:


> There are lots of good reasons to have fish tanks in the basement. Usually there is a floor drain nearby, which makes it easy to do water changes. As well, if you have a leak, or worse yet a tank burst, less damage is likely. If you are doing any breeding, the extra space can be a boon.


That was exactly what i was thinking!!!!


----------



## Tropheus311 (Dec 28, 2011)

What about heating considerations? Is the basement finished with a good heat source? From experience, winters in IL can be very cold (take this year for prime example). Heaters in the tank may not be enough to keep the tank temps where you want them.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

My tanks stay at 68-70 so I heat them to 74-76


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> My tanks stay at 68-70 so I heat them to 74-76


yes but thats in your bedroom at the moment right? as tropheus311 suggests about the heaters may not keep up. unless your basement is heated or well insulated then you may run into problems.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

No my basement keeps at 68-70. My bed room gets a lot colder


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

AfricanLove said:


> No my basement keeps at 68-70. My bed room gets a lot colder


great id move down there with the tanks rather than freeze your butt off. set up your own man cave, with your parents permission of course


----------

